# 24v motor run on 12v



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... For alittle while... It'll be almost powerless,+ have overheating issues...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

You can also connect two 12 volt batteries in "series" to get 24 volts.

Or use a 12 to 24 volt DC to DC converter like these...
(Pay attention to the watts and ask if they can be used with a motor)
http://www.powerstream.com/dc24.htm


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

dh 1961 said:


> Can I run 24v dc motors with 12v dc power without damaging the motor ? Thanks


Yes, it will run 1/2 speed only. It will not hurt the motor at all.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It will work to some extent but you must be careful not to overload it.

At what point of loading the motor becomes overloaded is unpredictable.

With that much deviation from the correct voltage, any overload or overheating protection may or may not kick in soon enough to prevent damage.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Many DC motors are designed/used to run at varying voltage, providing varying speeds for their application. It likely will not be a problem, bearing in mind the reduced speed and torque the motor will produce.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

DC motors are designed to run at slower or faster speeds than their nameplate rating (Base Speed).
DC motors also have plenty torque at reduced speeds. Thats why they are so popular over all these years and still being used in many applications.
At 1/2 speed you should get close to full torque on a DC motor. 

The most important thing to consider is cooling the motor. Independent blowers are used to cool DC and AC motors that run below base speed.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I have work on alot of DC motours and they are best suited with varibale speed espcally with low speed range where the torque really need it most case they useally called constant torque motor as well. but once you speed up above the base speed the torque do fall off pretty fast.

But with modern VSD { variable speed drive } it comming up pretty good and they can replace a bit of DC motor but not every location can benfit it.


Oh yeah.,, run 12 volts to 24 volt DC motour it do not hurt at all but it will run about half speed depending on which type of winding it have { beside shunt or compound it will be pretty much consant speed }

Merci,Marc


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

The heater blower motor in your car is designed to run on 12 volts. When a lower speed is selected, a resistor is placed in series with the motor, thus reducing its voltage. 

The same thing will happen with a 24 volt motor with 12 volts applied. It'll just run slower.

Since it draws less current at reduced voltage, it produces less heat, thus needing less cooling. 

Rob


----------



## mlalonde (Apr 5, 2017)

I was thinking of using a wheelchair motor for my sawmill to run power feed to run the head up and down the rails? Will it run on 12volt? I know it will run at half speed. which is no problem. And I'm sure it will still have plenty of torque. Just don't want to burn it out?

Thanks for any help


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

dh 1961 said:


> Can I run 24v dc motors with 12v dc power without damaging the motor ? Thanks


1 - Can I run 24v dc motors with 12v dc
Ans - YES.

2 - without damaging the motor
Ans - Maybe

what is the load on the motor ?

:glasses:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

mlalonde said:


> ... Will it run on 12volt? I know it will run at half speed. which is no problem. And I'm sure it will still have plenty of torque.


It'll have less torque. That's why it's slower. Any reason that you can't get 24V? It'll probably be done, as long as you don't stall it out. 

What's your power supply? 


Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

How? The formula for torque does not take voltage into account. Torque in foot pound = HP x 5250 divided by RPM.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

J. V. said:


> How? The formula for torque does not take voltage into account. Torque in foot pound = HP x 5250 divided by RPM.



HP = 746 watts
Watts = volts * amps

Less volts = less watts = less HP = less torque


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

supers05 said:


> It'll have less torque. That's why it's slower.


For a permanent magnet DC motor, voltage dictates speed and torque dictates current. Even at half voltage the motor should be able to produce full torque. Torque (and therefore current) is dependent on the mechanical load though, unless the motor is fed with a constant current supply.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

mpoulton said:


> For a permanent magnet DC motor, voltage dictates speed and torque dictates current. Even at half voltage the motor should be able to produce full torque. Torque (and therefore current) is dependent on the mechanical load though, unless the motor is fed with a constant current supply.


That's accurate until nearing lock rotor amps. As resistance pays the larger factor. Current dictates magnetic field strength, and therefore torque. (With all else unchanged.) Voltage dictates the current during LRA conditions. 

Cheers!


----------

